# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Astma en roken

## jorg

ja ik heb dus astma dat ik dus bijna geen sport kan doen  :Frown: 
ik rook dan ook nog ( door problemen ) en stress
ik heb soms zelfmoord pogingen
ik ben nu voor de eerste keer depresief in mijn leven dat ik pillen moet pakken
ik kan het soms echt niet meer aan 
ik heb ooit zelfmoord wille plegen 
mrja nu heb ik dus verdriet voor een meisje  :Frown:  die heeft zelfmoord gepleegt het was gwn men beste vriendin waar ik mee sprak als ik probleme had blijkbaar had ze er zelf en zei ze er nx over 
en nu ben ik ze kwijt en heb spijt dat ik niet beter geluisterd heb en het is allemaal mijn schuld  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Beste Jorg,

Je mag jezelf de zelfmoord van je vriendin niet kwalijk nemen...jij kon toch niet weten dat ze zelf zoveel problemen had??

Hou moed en wees sterk....en roken met astma is niet erg verstandig,maar dat weet je zelf ook wel denk ik!

Wil je hier verder gaan over je astma en roken?
Of wil je dat ik je onderwerp verplaatst naar geestelijke gezondheid omdat je blijkbaar toch met depressieve gedachten loopt?

Sterkte,Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi,
Ik zie dat je in andere rubrieken ook al gepost hebt...
Hopelijk kom je erbovenop!!!
Sterkte!!!!

Agnes

----------

